# [SOLVED] CPUFreq "no driver active on this CPU" ASUS F3Jr

## oslinux

Hi all,

i'm trying to use cpufreq, but cpufreq-info returns this error about CPU0 and CPU1:

```
"no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
```

This is my CPU, according to cpuinfo:

```
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GH<
```

It's a dual core 64-bit cpu, and my arch is X86_64.

Some lines of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
```

and the kernel configuration:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set
```

Luca.Last edited by oslinux on Fri Feb 29, 2008 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mardicas

X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ [=y]

This is the driver you need  :Smile: 

----------

## mardicas

You should compile it into the kernel and throw away the centrino one.

----------

## oslinux

It's not working  :Sad: 

----------

## oslinux

If i compile it as a module, and i try to "modprobe acpi-cpufreq" it returns this:

```
FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
```

and if i run modprobe acpi-cpufreq again it loads and function well.

Any suggestion?

Luca

----------

## mardicas

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> If i compile it as a module, and i try to "modprobe acpi-cpufreq" it returns this:
> 
> ```
> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
> ```
> ...

 

Do not compile it as a module!

----------

## oslinux

If i don't compile it as a module it doesn't work at all...

----------

## mardicas

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> If i don't compile it as a module it doesn't work at all...

 

How-so?

Did you copy the bzImage to the boot partition?

how can it be that it works partally?

Does it work as a module then?

----------

## oslinux

If i compile it as a module, and i load it with modprobe, it returns this error:

```
FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
```

And it doesn't work,

If i modprobe it again, than it don't return any errors and works.

If i compile it in-kernel it doesn't work at all.

Yes, i copied bzImage as usual.

----------

## mardicas

That is weird, tryed to google this error?

You could always add the driver 2 times into modules autoload  :Very Happy: 

So it will load eventualy.

----------

## oslinux

LOL, this way it works! but...

Maybe this is stupid, but could it be that it have to be loaded twice cause my CPU have two cores?

----------

## mardicas

No i have

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz

And i have it compiled into my kernel, works out of the box.

Have you concidered using a newer kernel or older?

I am using 2.6.23  :Smile:  gentoo-sources

MAYBE you should check out your BIOS settings, try to flip some swiches there.

----------

## oslinux

I'm using gentoo-sources 2.6.23-r9 (And yesterday r :Cool: , the latest stable kernel in the tree.

I'll try switching something in the BIOS!

Luca

----------

## rem5

I have a C2D T7200 too and I have to load it twice at boot... too bad I can't answer you earlier...  maybe asus related : I have a F3jp...

I haded a note for your model in wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3Jp#Frequency_scaling

----------

## rem5

Now on latest stable (amd64) there's no more need to load it twice   :Smile: 

----------

